# Seeking a cover artist



## RangerWickett (Jan 20, 2011)

Technically this should go in the RPG Industry forum, but that one's all cluttered with folks prophesying the end of D&D. And I know some people are following ZEITGEIST's development, and would like to know.

E.N. Publishing is gearing up for the 2011 release of our next adventure series, the ZEITGEIST campaign saga. We're looking for someone to illustrate the covers of the first 5 adventures.

We're looking for an artist with a dynamic but crisp style, whose work will be memorable yet recognizable at small sizes, and if possible usable when clipped into horizontal stripes for banners and other advertisements. Your work will be a major component of setting the tone of the series.

For full details, see the posting here: rpgFREELANCER.com - ZEITGEIST campaign saga cover illustrations


----------



## DumbPaladin (Jan 20, 2011)

Aw, don't let the doomsayers run you out of a forum!

This is a pretty neat opportunity ... I hope you find an especially talented artist!


----------

